# Jewish Cook Book (in search of)



## tubaguy63 (Dec 18, 2003)

I am looking for the best Jewish cook book available. What do you recommend?
(I suppose I would rather have a book with recipes resembling the food I remember from my childhood, rather than gourmet Jewish fare)


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Anything by Joan Nathan.

Jewish cooking in America is her latest and very good.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

You could also go into a good used book store and look for community cookbooks from the area you grew up in. We have one from the Beth Israel Sisterhood of Omaha, Nebraska courtesy of a friend of David's mother. What I love about community cookbooks is they give attributions and sometimes funny commentaries.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I agree with Cape. Joan Nathan is _the_ authoratative voice on the kosher kitchen. Also, her Children's Jewish Holiday Cook book is wondeful for bringing the kids in to help! Helen Nash has a good one out there, I believe, called Kosher Kitchen. Nash, as well, has some great insight and well executed recipes.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Another vote for Joan Nathan. I also have Raymond Sokolov's Jewish American Cookbook, which I like. Synagogue sisterhood cookbooks are great, but be prepared to wade through a lot of kosher kitsch! My acid test, if you will, is the recipe for chicken soup. If it doesn't look good to me, I take a pass.

Does it have to have Kosher recipes?


----------



## tubaguy63 (Dec 18, 2003)

No, it does not have to have kosher recipes.


----------



## jpdchef (Oct 21, 2003)

not exactly a book--but good stuff here http://www.cyber-kitchen.com/rfcj/


----------

